# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Ikan lama mati satu persatu.. Need help suhu...

## Beldandy

Need Bantuan infonya..

Saya 1 minggu lalu ada beli ikan dari Blitar 2 ekor, karena ikan diperjalanan sampai 28 jam , saya niatkan untuk dikarantina terlebih dahulu dalam bak Fiber ukuran 100cm x 40cm dengan ktinggian air 20cm.

2 hari berikutnya saya lihat ikan sudah bersih tidak ada merah2 dibadan langsung saya masukkan kedalam kolam, hasilnya ikan baru mati terlebih dahulu mengambang. Saat ini ikan lama saya satu persatu ikutan mati.. total ikan ada 40 ekor dengan kolam 3m x 1.5m dan ktinggian air 1m.. sudah mati 6 ikan sampai hari ini setiap harinya mati 1..

Tanda2 ikan mati badannya memerah mengeluarkan lendir, dan berenang seperti terbang bgitu lemas..

sempat ikan2 yang lemas begitu saya coba pindahkan kebak karantina.. malahan setiap ikan yang pindah kebak karantina jadi mati lebih cepat daripada ikan yang tetap dikolam..

Mohon bantuan suhu2 bagaimana ini.. agar ikan yang dikolam tidak mati satu persatu..

Untuk treatmant yang sudah saya berikan.. :

hari ke - 1 : saya berikan Elbayou 3 bungkus @5gr (air kolam lgsng jadi kuning) garam 5 bungkus @600gram
hari ke - 3 : saya kuras 1/4 air dan tambah air baru juga diberikan lagi 10 bungkus garam @600gram dan dimilin 1 sachet 5gr.

saat ini ikan yang sehat masih sehat dan mau makan,, saya tidak berikan makanan banyak2.. tapi ada beberapa ikan sepertinya masih lemas..

Mohon saran dan bantuannya.. trims,
Leo

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Beldandy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Beldandy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Beldandy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

